# Haare realistisch schwarz färben



## ADIT (26. Juni 2008)

Hallihallölle^^

Ich hab wieder mal ne kleine Frage an euch! 
Und zwar: Ich hab nun schon tausende Tutorials gefunden, wo einem gezeigt wird wie man Haare färbt...allerdings kein einziges wo es mit der Farbe schwarz t.

Ich hab`s schon mit einer Ebene versucht, die ich dann auf "Farbe" gestellt hab...aber erfolglos  die haare wurden grau statt schwarz, wie zu erwarten.

Habt ihr gescheite Tipp`s, wie ich das REALISTISCH hinbekomme?


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus^^

MfG

ADIT


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2008)

Moin
Du kannst es über die Selektive Farbkorrektur bewerkstelligen.
http://www.podcast.de/episode/597886/Photoshop_CS3_-_Farbänderungen

mfg


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Juni 2008)

Außerdem solltest du darauf achten "echtes" Grau zu vermeiden - wie oft läuft einem das schließlich in der Natur über den Weg? 
Man sollte sich also nicht davor scheuen auch bei schwarzen Haaren mit Farbe zu arbeiten. Dunkle Brauntöne lassen die Haarpracht oft etwas lebendiger wirken.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## ADIT (28. Juni 2008)

Ähm...dank für die Antworten, allerdings bringen die mich immer noch nicht weiter.
In dem Link wir mir ja wieder mal gezeigt wie is was bundes, bunt färbe

Ich will ja Blonde Haare --> SCHWARZ färben und nicht grün oder blau oder so.

Habt ihr noch andere Tipps?

bin am verzweifeln


----------



## ink (28. Juni 2008)

Hast du dir die selektive Farbkorrektur genau angeschaut?
Dort hast du auch die Möglichkeit von hell zu schwarz zu färben.

Oder du nimmst ne Maske auf die Haare und färbst sie dann ein (extra Ebene und Ebenenstil umstellen)

mfg


----------



## Shadowmp (28. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ein blonder Typ mit schwarzen Haaren? - das wird ganz schön strange aussehen: Hauttyp, Augenbrauenfarbe, Augen ^^

vielleicht Haare maskieren, und dann im Modus "Schwarz/Weiss" das gewünschte schwarz einstellen, so dass es nicht "zu" schwarz wird...

greez


----------



## JuSchu85 (29. Juni 2008)

wenn die haare einmal grau sind könnte man sie mit "helligkeit/kontrast" vielleicht noch etwas schwärzer kriegren. auf jeden fall kontrast schön hochdrehen, damit die lichtreflexionen im haar nicht zu schwach werden.


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juni 2008)

Zeig doch einfach mal das Original + bisherige Versuche. Dann könnte man dir bestimmt wesentlich gezielter weiterhelfen. Hast du die Haare bereits freigestellt?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

